

Ireland Launches National Cyber Security Strategy - secfirstmd
http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/Press+Releases/2015/National+Cyber+Security+Strategy+published.htm

======
david_shaw
For those who may not want to click several times to get to the document
itself, the PDF is available here:
[http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/NR/rdonlyres/80C30B53-336F-45EF-9BDE...](http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/NR/rdonlyres/80C30B53-336F-45EF-9BDE-63F02A0E88C4/0/NationalCyberSecurityStrategy20152017.pdf)

~~~
secfirstmd
Yeh sorry, I had originally posted it but changed it as I wasn't sure if the
community preference was for a direct link to PDF or not. I know some security
conscious communities don't like that.

